
Nah, who needs another search engine? (2010) - qnsi
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/dv0hk/oops_whats_the_most_expensive_mistake_youve_made/c134ycr/
======
rahuldottech
Aw man. That sucks so hard.

